# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Brainwave Generator

## RetepNamenots

Has anybody else tried this&#33;

(http://www.bwgen.com/download.htm)

I downloaded it about an hour ago but only got round to start it up just now - and I have to say that the effects that it gives are quite simply *amazing*.

It&#39;s got different modes - sleep induction, relaxation, awareness etc, but I don&#39;t know how useful it would be for lucid dreaming induction (although it says it can help).

Just download it and listen to it for a bit. It gives you the most strange sensations...

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Yes, actually I&#39;m listening to it right now. I had a stressfull day and I am listening to Schumann Resonance and I am calm once again&#33; The Quick Mental Refresher works wonders too. Brainwave Generator is quite something, and completley awesome

~R~

----------


## Gabi

Yes, the software works, it&#39;s great. There are lots of free presets in the web (and in other many unofficial webs) and most of them work. But you know, brainwave is not all   ::content::  The idea with LD (I think) is to use a preset with the correct frequency (I can&#39;t remember just now which one is) while you fall asleep. Of course the preset continues working while you are sleeping, and, personally, until the REM phase.

I have tested it that way many times and works great (or maybe is myself getting auto-hypnotized) Just with some soft that turns off the computer when the presets end. I don&#39;t use it everynight due to the headphones, I usually move in bed and take them off or hurt myself with them (as they fall off from my ears and then I put my face on them  ::roll::  ) 

Of course another presets like relax-presets and similar works so good that I mix some of them with slow music and are on my mp3-player, hehe.

----------


## Merlock

I have it and though I don&#39;t like technical solutions for lucid dreaming, I use it for headache treatment. It&#39;s quite amazing. Literally 5 seconds and the headache disappears, then half a minute of listening further and it&#39;s gone for good.

----------


## SKA

I have used BWgen too. I&#39;m not sure what to think of it. But it seems to make me feel SOMEWHAT different SOMEHOW. 

Can anyone give me advice on how Long I should listen to any of these Brainwave sounds for the desirable effect?

----------


## Artelis

I never get credit.

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...showtopic=1652

----------


## Casey

I read that tutorial a lot, and I get lost after step 6, you leave out some key instructions, for example step 8 and 9, you tell us to make a new node, but do not tell us what Hz to place it at, you then tell us to keep placing them down until you reach the end, we can&#39;t do that until we know where to start...

Some of the sounds in BW Generator give me a headache to tell you the truth. I also would like to know if you need headphones on for it to work, since I am a pretty rough sleeper, and would hate to damage my headphones, or computer speakers.

----------


## Artelis

> I read that tutorial a lot, and I get lost after step 6, you leave out some key instructions, for example step 8 and 9, you tell us to make a new node, but do not tell us what Hz to place it at, you then tell us to keep placing them down until you reach the end, we can&#39;t do that until we know where to start...
> 
> Some of the sounds in BW Generator give me a headache to tell you the truth. I also would like to know if you need headphones on for it to work, since I am a pretty rough sleeper, and would hate to damage my headphones, or computer speakers.
> [/b]



I gave you a frequency guide so you can put whatever you want for your own desired effects.  Refer to my tutorial.

As for headphones, yes, you need them.  Again, refer to my tutorial.

----------


## ONeal

> I gave you a frequency guide so you can put whatever you want for your own desired effects.  Refer to my tutorial.
> 
> As for headphones, yes, you need them.  Again, refer to my tutorial.
> [/b]



I Sure wouldn&#39;t mind using it, but the problem, Im more of a visual learning lol  :Oops:  So a few steps confused me alot.   ::wink::

----------


## wasup

^^ he is asking you to post screenshots artelis.

----------


## SKA

Actually it isn&#39;t that complicated.

Just make a time line of Minutes that resembles the estimate amount of Minutes you sleep each night.

Now in this  timeline of, let&#39;s say 480 Minutes (8hours of sleep) at 3Hz Frequency, Create 5 Peaks of 10Hz Frequency every 70 Minutes, lasting 20 Minutes ( 20 + 70 = 90mins= Time of one Sleepcycle. 20 mins is estimate DreamTime per Sleepcycle )

Does that make some more sense to you, ONeal?

----------


## Indecent Exposure

Ska u have suffered from insoknia i nthe past i believe?
I also have this problem
have you tried BWGen to cure it?
Im not going to downlaod it until someone gives the afirmative that it is indeed effective
Is there a prset for sleep induction?
Imran

----------


## Artelis

> Ska u have suffered from insoknia i nthe past i believe?
> I also have this problem
> have you tried BWGen to cure it?
> Im not going to downlaod it until someone gives the afirmative that it is indeed effective
> Is there a prset for sleep induction?
> Imran
> [/b]



It works differently for everyone, but I know it works for me.  And yes, there is a sleep preset.

----------


## Roryflyguy

DAMN

PC ONLY&#33;&#33;&#33; WHYY&#33;|?&#33;?&#33;?&#33;??&#33;&#33;?


-.-

----------


## Gabi

I see you are a Mac user. No problem, instead of BWG you can use the Sbagen (SBaGen here) it&#39;s the same. But maybe is a little more complicated of use (not too much if you read instructions twice   ::content::  )

----------


## Roryflyguy

Coolio

Thanks Gabi

Padawan... nice

 :tongue2:

----------


## BohmaN

scary stuff

----------


## Dan_B

Hmmmm, I&#39;m quite interested in using this. From what I understand this works best if used on headphones but I have some concerns about listening to (almost) fixed (and possibly slightly extreme?) frequencies for long periods of time - can&#39;t this damage your hearing? I heard some very interesting results come from this but don&#39;t want to do anything that might cause permanent damage&#33; I&#39;ve been told that using headphones for long periods of time can damage your hearing anyway...

 ::?:

----------


## Gabi

There&#39;s no problem about that&#33; What you hear it&#39;s a fixed frequency on one channel and another different by some Hz on the other. It&#39;s that difference what makes it work so you cn choose what frequency to use as the "base frequency" it&#39;s not necessary to use high frequency you can use a 200-300 Hz (or less) and it&#39;s not uncomfortably. The only problem is that you can get asleep while you listen to it   ::content::   so try adding some noise or a song.

The use of headphones is requierred as both signas must be heared individually in each ear so using speaker would mix the sounds and won&#39;t have the same effect (as far as I know, I&#39;ve always used headphones with this)

You don&#39;t have to worry, just download the BrainWave generator and try it on some of the presets you&#39;ll find there&#39;s no danger   ::wink::

----------


## Roryflyguy

Whats the link for the Mac version again?

I lost it...   ::?:

----------


## Dan_B

Thanks Gabi will give it a try...  :yumdumdoodledum: 

Rory here is the link.

Splendid

----------


## BohmaN

Creepy that this actually works&#33; listened to it for a few minutes and god really drowzzzzzzzzzzzzzy =)

----------


## odds

It&#39;s sort of like a modern, Tibetan-like method. The only difference is that Tibetan&#39;s used meditation bowls instead&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## Oedipud

I like to use the Dream Machine for altered states...

http://www.noah.org/science/dreamachine/

The above link shows you how to build your own.  The idea is similar to the brainwave generator, but it&#39;s a little more organic and hands-on.  Grab an MP3 of a Hemisync Holosync or Theta mediation, loop it on your computer, and let this light machine do the rest.  I use mine almost daily.

The man who invented the Dream Machine (Brion Gysin) is an amazing source of inspiration...an artist in every sense of the word.

----------


## Sprout

*Sigh* It appears mac users are neglected in this field. I can find nothing like this for MacOSX...

----------


## Artelis

> *Sigh* It appears mac users are neglected in this field. I can find nothing like this for MacOSX...
> [/b]



Do you hit yourself when you wake up in the morning?

If you look FOUR posts back from yours, there is a link to the mac version.

----------


## Roryflyguy

Yeah, but the PC version is better.

I had to say it... 

Meh

The Pc versions much easier to use, and the mac version is all complicated and blah...

Bleh

----------


## Sprout

Chuckle... Thanks, Artelis.

----------


## skywatcher

Wow, cool program.   I suggest you do *not* listen to the sleep preset while working&#33; 

For those of you that use this to induce LDs, what kind of headphones do you use and how do you keep them on your head all night?

----------


## Gabi

> For those of you that use this to induce LDs, what kind of headphones do you use and how do you keep them on your head all night?
> [/b]



It&#39;s more like earphones than headphones. If you use the big ones that surround your ears you&#39;ll find very dificult to move your head if you need so. The ones you can put "into" your ear will feet better and won&#39;t disturb you while trying to sleep.

----------


## RetepNamenots

Mine fell out last night. I&#39;ll try cellotape tonight  ::D:

----------


## bilbo1

mac sucks

----------


## ric

can u use your ipod?

on and why in the tutorial does it say dont fall asleep? o_O?

----------


## ric

help i cant seem to make the wav files into mp3 files something abot drm restrictions


nm it seems that reading the manual helps  ::o:

----------


## Alban

I&#39;ve been trying this program for a couple months now and I have to say it doesn&#39;t really work for me.
Does anyone have any ideas why?
I must admit that my conscious mind does tend to be very stubborn and refuse to play ball when I try and induce different states in it.

----------


## Drogo

Does anyone have the full version for &#036;40? I would really like one file that you only play if you have the full version, so if anyone has it I would happy if you could PM me, thanks.

----------


## wasup

Download off of isohunt/piratebay .com, Drago

----------


## Drogo

I tried piratebay, but the crack there didn&#39;t work. I&#39;ll try isohunt though.

Edit: The lawyers were too fast, can you help me out?

----------


## ExoByte

Ataraxis, I didn&#39;t quite understand your guide&#39;s steps so if someone could explain to me better how to use this for LDs it&#39;d be appreciated.

My idea is Im going to use the sleep presets to help me fall asleep faster, then have it move to a custom preset (or just combine both). How should I go about that assuming my sleep pattern is 8 hours (12:00-8:00)?

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

I&#39;m sitting here, thinking: wouldn&#39;t it be possible to just get a torrent of the full version?

----------


## slothming

Wow&#33;&#33; This is great&#33; > I&#39;ve actually got some hemisyncs <on computer if anyone wants em PM me. Ill try up load it on some megaupload or something.

----------


## Vetuxo

I found the full version, it&#39;s on Rapidshare. 

I really hope this isn&#39;t against the rules, and if it is, just remove it  :smiley: 

I&#39;ll code it for safety reasons:




```
http&#58;//rapidshare.com/files/12591022/V-BWG3112.rar
```



*Ref, link from:




```
http&#58;//www.hitsplace.net/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1256
```


To show it&#39;s not just a random link.

--------------------

I understand that you probably don&#39;t want to turn DV into a warez forum, but just this one time exception?  :smiley:

----------

